# garage entertainment for kids



## jagger (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know any good idea of stuff to put in garages to entertain kids but also how to keep them from getting into stuff while in there?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

how about a train set and lots of locks?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

jagger said:


> Does anyone know any good idea of stuff to put in garages to entertain kids



Sawzall, angle grinder, power drill, paint sprayer,...  it'll keep them entertained for hours.

--Bushytails


----------



## bowanna03 (Jul 3, 2008)

nail guns make for great target practice a couple off beer cans to go with it


----------



## mustanggarage (May 9, 2010)

you need to think about installing some critical child safety equipment.  similar to equipment standard in all of my vehicles.  it is absolutely required in the garage as well.  keeps the kids out of my hair.


----------



## FELLNORTH (Sep 30, 2010)

i built a sandbox for my monsters.... its about 32" x 48" x 8" deep, half fill of sand, on legs so they can satnd and play in it. it is also on casters so i can move it around as needed.
they simply love it


----------



## havasu (Sep 30, 2010)

When my kids were little, I bought them a small toy roll away tool box from Craftsman and set it up in a corner of the garage so they could work along with dad.


----------



## Deek281 (Mar 31, 2011)

Simple toy for them to play with: cheap tape measure. Keeps them entertained for hours. That, or grab them a refridgerator or washer carton (big cardboard box) and a handfull of markers or crayons.


----------



## havasu (Mar 31, 2011)

How about an electric Black and Decker tape measure. It'll keep 'em busy for hours!


----------



## mustanggarage (Apr 2, 2011)

better yet one of those lazer tape measures and a dog or cat.  man I can watch my dogs chase that little red dot for hours, it is hilarious.:thumbsup:


----------



## siddle (May 10, 2011)

There's nothing my kids like better than for me to park my car in the driveway, push all the garage junk to the side, and let them ride their trikes or ride-on toys inside the garage. Sometimes we take sidewalk chalk and draw roads and stop signs for added effect.


----------

